# A High School Speech Done The Right Fuckin Way



## Enri (Mar 3, 2010)

Just delivered this speech in front of my high school Speech class ( a required course in the Kansas educational system ). If any of you don't know about the government's proposal of a four day school week - look it up. The pawns are marching.
The speech:

There is a fallacy in the United States educational system today that our youth are being educated fairly, equally, and without individual preference. I stand before you today to tell you that this is a lie.
Education, like justice, is brought through the means of a singular omnipotent entity – one whose tendrils have ensnared the human fancy for ages past and all to come.
This entity is money.
Neither Kansas or Missouri are the poorest parts of the States – Kansas itself barely scratches the top 25, with Missouri lying well below it in thirties.
The issue here is simply a phenomenon known as the mindset of poverty.
The educational system in the Kansas and Missouri districts are not floundering for lack of funds – they do so because they revel in the idea of being poor. Where there is money – rather than using the funds the state receives to supply jobs, or increase the availability of real education to a larger audience – means to a higher education are spent instead on frivolous corporate ends designed to the equivalent of a toddler shuffling supper round on his plate to look as though he is eating.
This four day school week is yet another of the same family of under the table maneuvers, designed to put money into the pockets of those who feel they deserve it, and out of the grasp of the commonwealth, and those that the social elite would deem unnecessary and inferior. Solid educational foundation – which both states have failed to supply repeatedly ad infinitum – is the allowance of every individual to decide for his or herself the way in which to participate and reform through active proposal the surroundings of the society they live in. Deprived of this ability, public education, proposing that it produces thinkers, produces, in reality, drones – mindless subordinates under an illusion of freedom, and weak minds whose albeit warranted complaints are shoved into the rug of the mainstream thought. 
The four day school week is a sham and a poor excuse for a financially motivated ploy, no different from the pyramid scheme machinations of the Mon Avie companies or the energy trading of Enron. It is a waste and a rip off of the public intelligence, and should be forgotten and disbanded as soon as priority allows.
But of course, it will not. Stupidity is too convienent.

Enjoy it guys, and pass it on. See you!:deadhorse:


----------



## threehalfgallons (Mar 3, 2010)

well written.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## soleil (Mar 3, 2010)

pretty good speech. i'd like to hear more of it, if there is more. my best friend is a product of the kansas city/missouri school system. he says he learned more from his ass sittin' in i.s.s. than he did in the classroom.


----------



## RedJem (Mar 3, 2010)

My skool was 1 of Mr. Bush's "Blue Ribbun Skools."


----------



## maemovesmadlyon (Mar 5, 2010)

Very well written.
Do you have any more information on this?


----------



## nickt29 (Mar 10, 2010)

good speach dude, nice to see someone else from kansas on here!


----------



## jbx (Mar 10, 2010)

Great speech man. It's always great to see someone who can think for themselves and communicate those thoughts in an elegant fashion.


----------



## Enri (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey thanks so much guys. I was kind of iffy about posting these things..(nor PUNK enough or some shit like that) but I'm really glad you guys have recieved it so well. ^^ Thanks so much for your support. I hope to be posting some original fictional works of my own as well. In accordance with the spirit of this forum, th more gritty stuff. Soon!


----------

